# Video controller driver



## BUDBUSH (Nov 18, 2011)

When I installed win7 on this machine system Info say's I Need Dell XPS 140 video controller driver pci ven 8086 dev 2792.
Please tell me where or if I can get the driver?

Thanks in advance

Budbush


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this an XPS M140?

Did you run System Advisor before installing Windows 7

There does not seem to be any Windows 7 drivers from either Dell or Intel for your Chipset/Graphics chip


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Based on the ven and dev IDs, I was able to confirm the graphics chipset to be:
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS/, 910GML Express Chipset Family

So you could try using Intel's very own driver utility to detect and install the right driver.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Unfortunately Intel does not offer the driver according to the Download site.

Older Intel graphics controllers and Microsoft Windows 7* operating system


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually, they do offer the XPDM (XP Driver Model) drivers for Windows 7, although they are generic and offer only basic functionality.

In any case, I would suggest sourcing the driver from the Dell support site (if available) first.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

dell usually incorporates other things with it's video driver

so it usually means they need to come from dell


----------



## slinkydog (Apr 19, 2015)

I have the same graphics card (8086, 2792) --> Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS/, 910GML Express Chipset Family <-- on my Gateway mx650 and I was able to get a Windows 7 driver to work. 

Here is where to find it:
ftp://ftp.aopen.com/pub/driver/mb/intel/extreme/intel_vga_14.25.0.4704_pv_vista.zip

or: intel_vga_14.25.0.4704_pv_vista.zip - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Google "intel_vga_14.25.0.4704_pv_vista.zip" if above link not working.

_Mod edit: Files downloaded and malware-scanned. Safe._ :smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi slinkydog, welcome to TSF

Thanks for posting. This thread is a few years old and the OP has not returned, but I'm sure your link will be helpful for others with the same problem.


----------

